# Considering Armed Forces



## Buttermore (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm just about to finish with my EMT training and am interested in joining one of the armed forces to work as an EMT. I was wondering what everyone would recommend. Right now I'm considering the Coast Guard and becoming a rescue swimmer. I'm also trying to find if any of our military forces offer schools that would translate to a paramedic school training in the civilian world. 

Any help and opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for being willing to serve.  To get the ball rolling for the US Army, National Guard or Reserves you need only visit your local friendly recruiter.  Everything will begin from there.  I only know the Army side, others will chime in, I'm sure.  Here's info on some of the options available:

http://lightfighter.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/4806050212/m/580102711


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 10, 2010)

The only Paramedic level for any of the branches is spec ops.
Coast guard swimmer is EMT-B and an extremely difficult school.
For Paramedic level training your best bet maybe Army 18D SF medic or Air Force PJ both extremely difficult and competitive schools.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 13, 2010)

This is what I am interested in.  I just finished EMT-I school and plan to go into the Air Force within the next 6months to year.  I know of the Air Force Pararescue Jumpers and have been considering that (but that take a 6 year commitment).  Another one I saw that the Air Force has is called an Aeromedical Evacuation Technician.  From what I gathered you'll work on transport planes (such as C5s and C-17s) and take wounded soldiers from say Afganistan and work essentially as an ER Tech with nurses, doctors, PAs, etc and get them back to definitive care in the states or other bases such as in Germany.  But I'm pretty sure when you come out you are a LPN.

Another one a paramedic who was a combat medic in the Army told me about is an Independent Duty Medical Technician (I think all branches have them).  His words were "They make PJs look like band aid mechanics".  You come out closer to a PA and I think you can even get some of your training to transfer over into PA school if they are willing to except the military schooling.  That can be hit or miss I'm sure.  But I think they get SERE training and can get jump school at Benning and potentially freefall at Yuma.  Sometimes they'll go into potential future outposts and have to do water testing and the such and you should be considered special forces.

Just be careful when you go enlist.  You don't want to do an open enlistment becuase regardless of credentials you could become a dish washer specialist or even a door knocker.  And don't tell them "I just want to do something medical" because then you can become a chow hall inspector.  You have to go in knowing what you want and be willing to walk away until the position you want opens up.

That is about all the info I have gathered and could figure out.  Hoepfully someone on here can give better answers than I


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 13, 2010)

Buttermore,
As fas as I know and as noted most of the military medic MOS's will just get you your NREMT- B, unless as noted you go for the high speed. low drag type of jobs. The plus side to any military enlistment is you'll get to do and see stuff you never thought was possible and you'll learn that you can do and take much more than you thought. When all is said and done with the new GI bill you will also have plenty of opportunity to go school and get paid while doing it. Personally I'm partial to the Army but the Coast Guard is definitely a good choice. None are bad though just little differences. Good luck.


----------



## Combat_Medic (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a current 68w health care spc. (combat medic) in the US Army.  All of the info so far is correct.  If you have anymore questions feel free to ask and I will see if I can help.


----------



## atropine (Aug 16, 2010)

I work with a guy who was in the navy, and they actually put him through paramedic school, while still enlisted.


----------



## Test 1 test 2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Buttermore, 

I, like you, have been searching for a training program in the military to get the P after my EMT. Unfortunately, the others before me have good information. The only way to get training that would translate into an NREMT-P certification is to go USAAF Pararescue Jumper, or USAA SF. Don't let a recruiter tell you anything else. Unless you know someone higher up, and have the political knowhow to play the game, getting independently certified through the military just isn't going to happen. Also, the only billets as PJs and SP medics go to enlisted personnel.

I am about to start the ball rolling for my own enlistment/commissioning business. If you have any questions, I have alot of great resources on the web I dare not post to avoid spamming. PM me, and I will tell you everything I know, which *no ego*, is significant.  

If not, best of luck!


----------



## Buttermore (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input. It has helped a lot and I appreciate it.


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 22, 2010)

Props to whoever posted above about the PJs. PJ school has the highest dropout rate in the armed forces. More than seals ect


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 22, 2010)

Of course, the big question is what is your long term goal. If you're looking at a graduate level medical provider level, then you want to look into the Health Professions Scholarship Program.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 22, 2010)

rwik123 said:


> Props to whoever posted above about the PJs. PJ school has the highest dropout rate in the armed forces. More than seals ect



I think it is the discovery channel or history channel has a show called "Surviving the Cut".  They give a very detailed look into the armed special forces.  I saw the Ranger one last week and this next wednesday at 10pm they'll have the Pararescue Jumper training.  

My school actually does the paramedic training for the PJs and Rangers.  I had a Ranger in my class and he said (coming from a Ranger), "those guys are awesome".


----------



## Afflixion (Aug 24, 2010)

Unfortunately a lot of the information above is simply wrong or only partial truths. I'm in the Army and just about to complete the IPAP (Inter-Service Physicians Assistant Program.) Prior to that I was a SGT in the Army as a 68WW2 (health care specialist, with an "additional skill identifier" as a civil affairs medic).

First of all any semi decent combat arms battalion in the army sends their senior line medics (usually SPC) to paramedic school, i know for a fact 4th ibct 101st and 4th ibct 3id do, free of charge and that is your job while in the program. Also if you go any kind of Special Operations i.e. rangers, SF, delta, Civil Affairs, PsyOps, SOAR you will go to either W2 or W1 school or just plain 18D. All of which you come out with your paramedic and you can transfer that over to a SOCAD college and get a bachelors in paramedicine in just under 2 years. So despite what all these unmotivated people tell you, if you go through the right channels you can easily get your P.

Though I DO NOT advise you to enlist under the 18X program (Special Forces Recruit).


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 25, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> Unfortunately a lot of the information above is simply wrong or only partial truths. I'm in the Army and just about to complete the IPAP (Inter-Service Physicians Assistant Program.) Prior to that I was a SGT in the Army as a 68WW2 (health care specialist, with an "additional skill identifier" as a civil affairs medic).
> 
> First of all any semi decent combat arms battalion in the army sends their senior line medics (usually SPC) to paramedic school, i know for a fact 4th ibct 101st and 4th ibct 3id do, free of charge and that is your job while in the program. Also if you go any kind of Special Operations i.e. rangers, SF, delta, Civil Affairs, PsyOps, SOAR you will go to either W2 or W1 school or just plain 18D. All of which you come out with your paramedic and you can transfer that over to a SOCAD college and get a bachelors in paramedicine in just under 2 years. So despite what all these unmotivated people tell you, if you go through the right channels you can easily get your P.
> 
> Though I DO NOT advise you to enlist under the 18X program (Special Forces Recruit).



Aff is this something new? I was with 4th I.D. in a line unit and I never met a medic who was EMT-P... this was shortly after the whiskey conversion. Even on overseas deployment I never met one. In fact there was a huge shortage on line medics and not every platoon had one.

It should also be noted that you are only eligible to test for NREMT-B as an Army medic. I am assuming you have to go through Paramedic school like anyone and everyone else to be eligible for NREMT-P testing?


----------



## Afflixion (Aug 26, 2010)

schulz said:


> Aff is this something new? I was with 4th I.D. in a line unit and I never met a medic who was EMT-P... this was shortly after the whiskey conversion. Even on overseas deployment I never met one. In fact there was a huge shortage on line medics and not every platoon had one.
> 
> It should also be noted that you are only eligible to test for NREMT-B as an Army medic. I am assuming you have to go through Paramedic school like anyone and everyone else to be eligible for NREMT-P testing?



No you can challenbge the NREMT-P as a 68W, although there are alot of requirements in which i am not versed in, but yes this new senior line medic going to paramedic school is relatively new and not a lot of units have adopted it yet.


----------

